# Jelly Bean Adobe Flash Player



## R_alphy (Sep 16, 2011)

How do I install Adobe Flash Player on my Nexus? I know its not compatible but I wanted to know if there's a way to sideload it...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mike dee (Jul 5, 2011)

Works fine, but is inaccessible from the Play Store with a Jellybean device. Always keep a copy of the apk on your SD card so you can install it on jb builds. Google around for version 11.1


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

Here's a copy of the APK file...
com.adobe.flashplayer-1.apk


----------



## R_alphy (Sep 16, 2011)

Thank you for posting the apk file it works!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks for the link!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rushfanx1 (Jul 8, 2012)

Everytime I try to install the apk, I get the message that the install is blocked - Unknown sources. I go to settings.. put a check mark in the box to allow for unknown sources and exit from settings.

I try to install again, but same thing.

I go back to settings and the boxed is unchecked.

Im running Jelly Belly 3.6 w/the 07/14 GAPPS.

Any clue?

** Update ** nevermind... was trying to install from within Astro File Manager. DL'd APK Installer and installed without a problem


----------

